# VPN Server unter 2000 einrichten



## tomecdark (10. Februar 2002)

Also ich habe ein Neztwerk mit 5 Rechnern.
Ich habe ein Win2000 Server ohne Active Directory..
nun möchte ich, das sich der Win2000 Server meines Kumpels mit meinem über das Internet verbindet, so das auch die Drucker, die Verzeichnisse etc. freigegeben werden.
Falls mir hier jemand helfen kann, wäre das megafett.
auch ein kontakt über icq wäre mir recht..

ach ja.. ich stellen meine internetverbindung über T-DSL und einem SMC 7004 BR Router her. Mein kollege hat eine ganz normale Internetverbindung über DSL und T-Online.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## momohk (12. Februar 2002)

Also, so wie das heir beschreibst, kann das nicht funktionieren.

Du brauchst min. auf einer seite eine feste ip.

Anders könntest du es machen, wenn auf beiden seiten ein Elsa router stände, denn die können die ip über den d-kanal senden, aber elsa ist ja raus .

gruessle

Momo


----------



## tomecdark (12. Februar 2002)

*oder so?*

ich habe aber auch einen ftp server, der immer über den gleiche hostnamen erreichbar ist... das erreicht ich über ein tool von http://www.no-ip.com  das geht richtig gut.. d.h. meine dyn. ip wird umgeleitet auf eine statische adresse... also ist mein server über eine statische adresse erreichbar.. geht das denn damit?

denn wenn ich mich an einem vpn server anmelden möchte, kann ich auch hostnamen eingeben...


----------



## momohk (13. Februar 2002)

Jo, dann sollte das ohne große probleme funktionieren.

gruessle

Momo


----------



## tomecdark (13. Februar 2002)

*aber wie?*

Ja aber wie soll ich das einrichten? das muß ich wissen... denn sonst hätte ich mich nicht an euch gewendet.
ich habe schon einige kurzanleitungen gefunden, aber die helfen nicht wirklich..

ich muß wissen, wie 2 win2000 server ohne AD über das Internet miteinander kommunizieren.. ( Daten UND Drucker )

danke..


----------



## Asetra (19. Februar 2002)

*Re: aber wie?*

Also ich habe ein ziemlich gutes Tutorial über VPN. Wenn jemand es möchte mir einfach eine Mail.

CU Asetra


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2004)

Hey Asetra, könntest du mir das Tutorial bitte schicken ?

Nebenbei, wie soll man dier ne Mail schreiben, ohne Adresse,PN etc ? ^^


----------



## Erpel (16. Februar 2004)

Schau mal aufs Datum.
Asetra ist nicht mehr angemeldet


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2004)

LOL is mir leider auch schon aufgefallen ^^

greetz
Lord Helmchen


----------



## Osterman (17. Februar 2004)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Prob. Nur mit Win xp Rechner.

Für w2000 hab ich ne Hilfe in der (man solls nicht glauben) in der Windowshilfe gefunden. Gib einfach mal vpn ein und lass es zu, das Dein Compi ne Hilfe vom großen Gates holt. Sind einige Seiten, die mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen haben, aber ich hab ja auch XP.

Ist aber sehr einfach beschrieben.Schritt für Schritt.

Bei mir hab ich ne Verbindung hinbekommen. Über die ip finden sich die Rechner. Nur in der Netzwerkumgebung sehe ich nix. Also auch nix mit Druckerfreigabe und so.

Vielleicht hilt es Dir ja weiter. 

Jörg


----------

